# Present for music teacher



## Bex (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi Guys,

My Uni course finishes up in about 6 weeks, so I really want to get my lecturer are present.


He is a University Lecturer of Music Ed. He is also a fantastic conductor/composer. He has given me ALOT of time and really given alot of help, support etc. So I really want to get him something to say thanks.

I'm happy to spend about $50 (he was an amazing teacher!). I really want to get him something special and meaningful.. but not sure what!

I thought about maybe some musical cufflinks, or bookends.

I'm at a bit of a loss. He has really shaped me this year and given me so much more knowledge than I could have dreamed of!

All suggestions would be really really appreciated!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It all depends what's available in outlets near you. Bone-china mugs with musical instruments on them? Or mats or coasters, ditto. Teeshirts from the Vienna Opera - I once danced with a man wearing one. Or you could have a set of pencils engraved with his name and 'Super Teacher' or something - pencils are always being used to mark up music etc. A framed picture with a musical theme? 
Good luck!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

When I passed my masters in Musicology and Composition/Music Theory I gave my composition lecturer a first edition of Rimsky-Korsakov's "Principles of Orchestration" in Russian (knowing that it was a language He did not master) plus a paperback of "Russian for Dummies" ... 20 years on it is still a joke every time I run in to him!

You know, the world is full of wonderful second hand first editions available for pittance, You can always check with Your lecturer's spouse or friends what might be missing from his library! (Every time I travel the first thing I scout are second hand book shops, and then record shops and concert venues.. 95% of the volumes in my score library have been bought second hand!)

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

Bex said:


> Hi Guys,
> My Uni course finishes up in about 6 weeks, so I really want to get my lecturer are present.
> He is a University Lecturer of Music Ed. He is also a fantastic conductor/composer. He has given me ALOT of time and really given alot of help, support etc. So I really want to get him something to say thanks.
> I'm happy to spend about $50 (he was an amazing teacher!). I really want to get him something special and meaningful.. but not sure what!
> ...


Dear Bex, I teach at Uni (not conducting, something much more "dry" - depending on the students I get), and I must say that I would be slightly embarrassed to receive a gift for doing - basically - one's job. Still, being human, getting a voucher for a fancy restaurant (I'm not talking about Michelin 3-star, OK?) never goes amiss. I mean, what better combo can there be than : music, food & wine?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

Well, Ptr, I'm sure we'd have a fine time together if ever we were to meet, but I really must insist that the mightiest musical and intellectual endeavors are NOTHING without a replete alimentary canal.


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

Personally, I would stay away from mugs, tea towels, 'Chopin Liszts' and the like! When one buys a present for a teacher, one is always tempt to relate it in some way to his or her subject.

Why not combine music with TalkingHead's suggestion: tickets to a concert of his favourite composer's music?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

BaronScarpia said:


> Personally, I would stay away from mugs, tea towels, 'Chopin Liszts' and the like! When one buys a present for a teacher, one is always tempt to relate it in some way to his or her subject.
> Why not combine music with TalkingHead's suggestion: tickets to a concert of his favourite composer's music?


My dear *Baron*, I invite you to supper.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

An apple .


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

aleazk said:


> An apple.


An apple? Hah! Though you may well have been one of my most brilliant students, don't come looking to me to furnish you with a glowing reference for any post-doctoral studies you might be envisaging!


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

TalkingHead said:


> My dear *Baron*, I invite you to supper.


My dear... *friend*, I must warn you, I may murder the rest of your dinner guests


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

BaronScarpia said:


> My dear... *friend*, I must warn you, *I may murder the rest of your dinner guests*


That's perfectly OK with me. Sometimes one's dinner guests are so ... political or strategic. A bit of murder here and there never interferes with the _panna cotta_ I serve for dessert after the blood-letting.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Over the next couple of days sneak pictures of him from multiple angles. Then head over to the Mech Eng department and they should be able to take the footage and 3D print a life sized bust of his head on their rapid prototyping unit. Spray paint it bronze and leave it on his piano for him to find along with a note.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> That's perfectly OK with me. Sometimes one's dinner guests are so ... political or strategic. A bit of murder here and there never interferes with the _panna cotta_ I serve for dessert after the blood-letting.


Yes "blood-letting" , Then There will be Black-pudding for breakfast I guess! Yummy! (Nought goes to waste! :cheers: )

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

ptr said:


> Yes "blood-letting" , Then There will be Black-pudding for breakfast I guess! Yummy! (Nought goes to waste! :cheers: ) /ptr


I do believe, *ptr*, that we share similar passions. This is a satisfying thing to me. Bon appétit, mon cher !


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm with TalkingHead on this one - I'm paid to do this work. The best reward for me would be for the student to keep in touch with me every once-in-a-while and to tell me that they appreciated my work

However, if you wish to buy something, I would definitely stay away from something related to the subject - for instance, which geographer would want a set of coloured pencils or a car sticker saying something corny like 'Geographers do it all over the world'? Not me! 

Go for something small that is a reminder of you - no, not a signed photo or a teashirt with your photo on .... or go for something you have created.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

No teacher expects presents or would even say s/he wanted one. But I still treasure the presents that have been given me over the years, and it helps me remember the pupils too, since I must have taught a thousand plus. 

I wouldn't say I'd mind getting a subject-related present - or something completely different, either. It really is the thought that counts.


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

make a life size bust of your own head -- everyone knows busts are great


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I think wine makes a nice gift -- assuming your teacher drinks alcohol.

With your $50 budget, you could certainly get a bottle that's much better than "ordinary."

And wine always goes well with music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The best present I ever received as a NYC teacher was when I vacationed in Puerto Rico and I was getting my bags at the airport, a kid shouted at me "Hey Mr.____!!!" He was my student from a few years before and still remembered my name.
THAT was the greatest gift I could ever receive as a teacher.

For a good music teacher, my SO would probably bake him/her a carrot cake filled with nuts, raisins and cinnamon. Perishable, yes. But so am I.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I've still got a Smurfs tape (a copy!) that Laura gave me in 1992 - it made me laugh so much that she would give me such a thing


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I've still got a Smurfs tape (a copy!) that Laura gave me in 1992 - it made me laugh so much that she would give me such a thing


That wouldn't be _Laura Kravitz_, would it, Hermit? That red-headed, freckled monster in Harmony 101 and Ear training (Group D) that offered me the same object in 1994 at the University of ************* ?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

TalkingHead said:


> That wouldn't be _Laura Kravitz_, would it, Hermit? That red-headed, freckled monster in Harmony 101 and Ear training (Group D) that offered me the same object in 1994 at the University of ************* ?


I doubt it - she was only 11 in 1992!


----------



## Bex (Sep 3, 2014)

I find your response surprising. I thought people appreciated being acknowledged for doing things really well. I know he's not expecting a present and I know that no one else will probably get him a present, however he has made a tremendous change in my life and I am eternally grateful for everything he's given me. I feel like he has surpassed his role as my 'lecturer'.


----------



## Bex (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry that was in relation to TalkingHeads original comment. 

Thanks everyone.. i'm still really undecided as to what i'm going to get him. 

I am also going to ask him if he would continue to mentor me next year, so hopefully he will say yes and I can continue to learn from him!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Bex said:


> I find your response(s) surprising.


I'm sure that you mean well, but many of my colleagues feel the same .... especially the one who was given a Vettriani print by her grateful students and who lives in fear of one of them finding out that she has left it in the wrapping paper


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

If there's any doubt about it, buy something small & thoughtful, something not too expensive; but even teachers who don't expect presents or think they're just doing their job surely will appreciate being appreciated, in my opinion. I'd say, go for it, Bex...


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I'll go with hpowders - it's impossible to disappoint somebody with (good) food that you made yourself.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> I'll go with hpowders - it's impossible to disappoint somebody with (good) food that you made yourself.


When I was a teacher, I paid a kid to be my official taster. No reason for ME to die!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

shangoyal said:


> I'll go with hpowders - it's impossible to disappoint somebody with (good) food that you made yourself.


That was the present I dreaded more than any other - even more than a tie or ornament. At least a dreadful tie would only make you feel a little ill in a figurative sense .... rather than spend many painful hours on the toilet


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Give something they desire...like tenure.


----------



## Bex (Sep 3, 2014)

Ok, so I just found out that he is related to Paul Hindemith, so I was thinking maybe I could get him a book/music or something related to that? Any suggestions on this idea?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Unless you know that teacher is a teetotaler, a bottle of a fine single-malt whiskey, a fine Armagnac, Calvados (apple brandy), or similar would I think be much more appreciated than a cute mug, music-themed cufflinks, etc. Those latter sorts of gifts, once received and the sentiment appreciated, just end up sitting in a drawer forever.

That teacher is a full adult. Think 'adult' when selecting a gift for them, and that is a virtual guarantee you will have given them something memorable.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Bex said:


> Ok, so I just found out that he is related to Paul Hindemith, so I was thinking maybe I could get him a book/music or something related to that? Any suggestions on this idea?


my suggestion?? .... start at the second post in this thread and take in some of the advice that experienced teachers have given you


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bex said:


> Ok, so I just found out that he is related to Paul Hindemith, so I was thinking maybe I could get him a book/music or something related to that? Any suggestions on this idea?


Dreadful Idea -- no teacher / artist wants to be reminded of a big-name success artist ancestor. Descendents change their family names to get away from being associated with really well-known parents!


----------

